# jugendlicher MTBler und Location für Videodreh gesucht



## schulzeh (16. April 2013)

Hallo OWL-Biker!

Ich heiße Henning, bin kein Tret-Biker (nur touriges Straßenmotorrad) und auf den ersten Blick scheinbar völlig falsch hier. 
Aber ich suche genau so jemanden, wie ihr es vielleicht seid oder kennt für ein Videoprojekt.

Es handelt sich um ein Musikvideo für einen Detmolder Liedermacher/Chansonier. Der Song ist eher ruhig bis volk-mäßig und er selbst nennt es einen "Mutmach-Song für Kinder und Jugendliche". Das ganze ist eine Abschlussarbeit (Master in Mediaproduction, Hochschule OWL in Lemgo) von meiner Freundin und mir. Es wird zu nichtkommerziellen Zwecken im Internet veröffentlicht werden.

Das Video erzählt 3 kleine Episoden von 3 verschiedenen Jugendlichen. Einer davon ist ein MTBler, der sich überwinden muss die "Abfahrt seines Lebens" zu machen: Es geht bergab, um am nächsten Hügel schön hoch zu springen.
Es geht hier darum, dass man sich manchmal überwinden muss, etwas zu tun, vor dem man Angst hat, um besser zu werden - sich zu entwickeln.

Kurzum: Ich suche jemanden, der ca. 12 bis 19 Jahre alt ist, in OWL MTB fährt und Lust hat im Video mitzuspielen: Mit dem MTB am "Abgrund" stehen, Helm aufsetzen, losfahren, springen. Dafür planen wir grob einen kompletten Drehtag an Pfingsten bzw. der Woche ab Pfingstmontag.
Und ich suche eine Location, an der man legal so etwas fahren und drehen darf.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr Lust habt mit zu machen oder jemanden kennt, der einen kennt, Tipps zu Locations geben könnt, oder einfach mehr über das Projekt wissen möchtet.
Bitte meldet euch hier im Forum oder per Mail.

Herzliche Grüße
Henning


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. April 2013)

Klingt doch interessant! ... da wird sich bestimmt einer von unseren jungen Wilden finden. 

Als ich Lemgo gelesen habe, dachte ich spontan an unseren Rolf! Aber ich glaube der fällt nicht mehr ganz in eure Alterszielgruppe. Wobei er altersbedingt auch so schon kurz vorm Abgrund steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (18. April 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wobei er altersbedingt auch so schon kurz vorm Abgrund steht.


----------



## 230691 (18. April 2013)

Falls sich hier niemand findet gibt es bei Facebook noch die Gruppe "Freeride/Downhill Lippe".
Dort sind auch viele Jüngere Burschen aktiv die man mal fragen kann 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2013)

Bin nen Jahr zu alt für eure Zielgruppe 
Euch viel Erfolg

LG Jens


----------



## wolfi (18. April 2013)

Ich bin auch knapp vorbei geschrappt...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## exto (18. April 2013)

Wolfi, wir können uns ja mal für nen Videodreh bewerben, mit dem Senioren die Angst vor der Vergreisung genommen wird...


----------



## wolfi (18. April 2013)

sehr geil axel!
DAS ist mal nen thema!

gruß
wolfi


----------



## schulzeh (18. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback!

@ JENSeits : ein Jahr rüber macht nichts - 10 sieht man hingegen schon. Also, wenn du Lust und ab Pfingsten bzw. in der Woche drauf Zeit hast, würden wir uns freuen mit dir zu drehen! Die Bilder, die wir schießen werden (unter anderem onboard-action und schöne Kranfahrten) bekommst du später natürlich von uns und darfst sie frei veröffentlichen.
Benzin für Anfahrten und sonstige Aufwendungen, die dir für den Dreh entstehen gehen natürlich auf uns.

@ exto / Wolfi: Beim "Seniorenvideo" bin ich nach dem "Teenie-Dreh" gerne behilflich!


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2013)

Super!  Hast ne PN


----------



## RolfK (18. April 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Als ich Lemgo gelesen habe, dachte ich spontan an unseren Rolf! Aber ich glaube der fällt nicht mehr ganz in eure Alterszielgruppe. Wobei er altersbedingt auch so schon kurz vorm Abgrund steht.




Dann genieße die nächsten 8 Jahre, dann stehst du nähmlich an der selben Stelle und schaust in die Tiefe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. April 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Dann genieße die nächsten 8 Jahre, dann stehst du nähmlich an der selben Stelle und schaust in die Tiefe



Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das mir das bei ner gemeinsamen Tour mit Dir schon viel früher passieren könnte?!


----------



## RolfK (19. April 2013)

Du unterstellst mir doch wohl keine vorsätzliche Handlung oder


----------



## wolfi (19. April 2013)

am velmerstod gibt's ja ne wunderbare aussicht

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------

